# My Betta made my day



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Elephant ear Betta is the bubble blowingist creature iv ever seen he has doen it since day one literally , last night he got a little water change and a new tank mate (dime size apple snail) he is extremely suspicious of the snail But i dont see him getting ugly or nipping . He did however chase 3 ghost shrimp out of his tank . when doing the water change i took all his messy scraggly bubbles away and today he made what appears to be his first real bubble nest. its very dense and thick.3/4-1" at the center and there are some larger thick almost milky looking bubbles in the mix. 
He is a happy boy that makes me extremely happy.*w3


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

tbub1221 said:


> Our Elephant ear Betta is the bubble blowingist creature iv ever seen he has doen it since day one literally , last night he got a little water change and a new tank mate (dime size apple snail) he is extremely suspicious of the snail But i dont see him getting ugly or nipping . He did however chase 3 ghost shrimp out of his tank . when doing the water change i took all his messy scraggly bubbles away and today he made what appears to be his first real bubble nest. its very dense and thick.3/4-1" at the center and there are some larger thick almost milky looking bubbles in the mix.
> He is a happy boy that makes me extremely happy.*w3


Bahaha! Cute little bugger. They're so funny. 

I loved the way my betta looked at my african dwarfs. Whenever I'd put a shrimp pellet in, the betta would go up and break the food up and the frogs would come and take the floaty scraps. Well, half the time, they went at the betta. It would get so frustrated, it would just leave, come back and see the frogs n just give up on the shrimp. *r2 (she had her betta log/pellets)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are so personable! Good thing hes a happy fellow!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can someone tell me about the elephant ear?I saw some last week and thought they were very interesting,but read some horrible info on them(they related their developement to the likes of ballon mollies and other man made horror stories).


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

to be perfectly honest this one is my first elephant ear , if had a half moon veil tail and crown tails but iv never owned one of these . he seems as smart as any other betta iv owned and IMO just as easy to care for as any other.
As the name suggests, the Elephant Ear Halfmoon Plakat Betta have large pectoral fins that resemble an elephants ear. Bettas will "flare" their fins when disturbed or threatened or sometimes just swimming. it does look like dumbo ears . 
As for as i can tell it requires no special needs that any other requires.
(Sexy Boy ) Male Elephant Ear BETTA Photo by tbub1221 | Photobucket


----------

